# Swapping Pics Help Needed Please



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi all, I'm sure this has been answered before so please forgive any repeat. I did look for an answer, but couldn't find one. 

First, because I have been able to recently improve my pics by reading the threads on this forum, I would like to say a BIG thank you, esp to Kiddo and Fangar. 

My question is; how do I swap the poor photos in my album without hogging the 'Newest Photo' slot or 'New Today' slots. I just want to change them without anyone else having to see a hole herd of my old pics.

I would like to have decent pics stored here before I give the pens away. Thanks in advance


----------

